
Study showing that women are penalized in job searches for having good grades - tom_mellior
https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1082687438995292160.html
======
tom_mellior
The actual study is paywalled at
[https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/0003122418762291](https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/0003122418762291).
If the images don't show up in the linked thread (as they don't for me), click
them to see excerpts of the paper.

~~~
sadris
Just use sci-hub

~~~
tom_mellior
Sure, that's the way to go if you want the full article. This is just to pique
people's interest.

